# 7/28 additions.



## Ron-NY (Jul 29, 2007)

I drove my son to Rochester to do a tour of the University of Rochester and had to make a stop at Bloomfield Orchids. I purchased a Paph fowlii and a blooming size, multi growth Paph Saint Swithin, made with roth 'Charles E' I took a few pics but there wasn't too much in bloom in his greenhouse.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 29, 2007)

We would enjoy even a 'few' pictures. 

Did you enjoy the University visit? That is a big decision for a graduate to make, and an exciting time in their lives. A whole new world opens to them.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 29, 2007)

I was very impressed with the U of Rochester, and I am not easily impressed!! He is only going to be junior in HS this year but I wanted to start the college search early. He is interested in pre-med.

Here is a pic of the Saint Swithin






and the fowlii


----------



## Marco (Jul 29, 2007)

thats a nice size st swithin. good score Ron


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 29, 2007)

It has 2 BS growths and 2 large starts. The price was great for the plant as well. 
Here are a few pics, some of plants blooming at Bloomf Bloomfield Orchids http://www.bloomfieldorchids.com/index.htm.


----------



## Marco (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice shots I love the venustum and violacea


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a venustum album in my collection, at least according to my inventory. I know I haven't bloomed it yet.


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought a few from Bloomfield orchids at the Erie show last year, Julius, lowii and a flask of henryanum. All are vigorous growers.


----------

